#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм - общий >  > > >  >  >  Система образования школы Гелугпа

## Бато

Был здесь когда-то затронут подобный вопрос, если не изменяет память.


Перепечатываю с 
*Открывающий глаза*
Приложение к журналу "Мигжед" БРОО "Тибетский культурный центр "Ринпоче-багша" 
май, 2001.

Система образования школы Гелугпа.

Тензин-лхарамба.

 Весь курс обучения в гомановском монастыре проходит самое малое за 16 лет. Первые три года учебы уходят на то, что бы пройти начальный классы элементарной логики "Дуйра". Затем изучаются Тагрик (1 год), Лори (1 год), вплоть до Парчин (4 года). После этого выдается диплом "Парчин-рабжамба" (с тибетского переводится как "знаток Праджняпарамиты").
 Следующим дипломом "Умарабжамба" ("знаток Мадхъямики") выдается через 2 года после изучения дисциплины Мадхъямика.
 Третий диплом "Цзорабжамба" ("знаток Абхидхармакоши") выдается еще через 2 года после прохождения курсов по Абхидхармы.
 Четвертый диплом "Дульва-рабжамба" ("знаток Дульва") вручается еще через 2 года после изучения Винаи.
 Существует еще пятый диплом "Намджель-рабжамба" ("знаток Намджель"). Правда, сейчас его никому не выдают.
 Как бы там ни было, учащийся, имея на руках все пять вышеперечисленных дипломов, получает звание "Карамба". Он уже имеет право защищаться на звание "Геше". Исходя из своих знаний способностей вышеназванный Карамба готовится защищаться на одну из трех категорий звания Геше. Каковы эти категории? Они называются так:
 1. Геше-дорамба.
 2. Геше-кабчу.
 3. Геше-лхарамба.
 1-ая категория сдается сравнительно легко, поэтому она проводится в своем монастыре в узком кругу Учителей. Чтобы достигнуть 2-ой категории нужно выдержать экзамены в своем монастыре в течение одного дня.
 Основную роль в получении различных званий играют оценки в аттестате, который получает "Карамба". Если у кого-то есть хорошие возможности, то он может сдать экзамены на "Геше-лхарамбу" - третью и высшую степень звания "Геше". Для этого необходимо иметь на руках все 5 дипломов и диплом, удостоверяющий звание "Карамба", диплом звания "Лховпун", которые выдаются в университетах гелугпинской школы. К монастырям гелукпинской школы относятся: Сера, Дрейпун (Гоман входит в состав Дрейпун), Ганден.
 Звание Геше-лхарамба можно получить во время больших молебнов после Нового года по лунному календарю, который учредил Дже-Ринпоче (Цонкапа). Для этого нужно суметь защититься во всех вышеперечисленных трех больших монастырях.
 После удачной защиты диплом Геше-лхарамба выдается в своем монастыре специальной комиссией, которая кроме результатов защиты звания Геше-лхарамба в трех больших монастырях, еще смотрит результаты всей предыдущей учебы и в дипломе Геше-лхарамба указывается средняя оценка. Я удостоился степени Геше-лхарамба с высшим баллом.
 У нас существует обычай проводить праздник в своем родном дацане по случаю получения звания Геше-лхарамба. Я такой праздник провел в Гоман-дацане и в Иволгинском дацане.
 Я проходил обучение около двадцати лет. Все положенные испытания я прошел. Результатом моего обучения явилась степень Геше-лхарамба. Все изложенное я привожу для того, чтобы показать и объяснить людям систему образования школы Гелуг.
 В семь лет я стал учеником досточтимого Еше-Лодой Ринпоче и до сих пор им являюсь. Вся моя деятельность проходит согласно деятельности моего Учителя. Пусть же и в будущиз жизнях я буду учеником моего великого Учителя!

----------

